# Belt for adding weight to dips / chins



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

As above, is there anything in particular to look for it any brands in particular? Probs buying it from eBay so can't try on.


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

Amazon prob be good for one ,


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

I got a York Chain Belt from Ebay, only paid £2 with £5 postage  It's brilliant too


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Personally I go for the leather heavy duty ones. Mine takes up to 110kg


----------



## BioSynth (Sep 17, 2014)

Made mine out of a length of chain and a carabiner for my garage gym. Cost 5 quid.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

BioSynth said:


> Made mine out of a length of chain and a carabiner for my garage gym. Cost 5 quid.


Doesn't that hurt if you put some decent weight on? Or do you use lighter loads?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I used to use a length of rope fed through my belt. Good for up to 60kg ime...


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

I've got a maximuscle one surprisingly. Used for 7 years with weights upto 70kg weekly.


----------



## nbfootball65 (Nov 18, 2014)

Schiek's Sports Leather Contour Dip Belt is the one I bought. You can have a choice of Black Suede or Genuine Leather. One size fits all. It features a padded back, hip and rib contour for comfort and to reduce slippage and heavy duty chain and carabiner


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

put a brick in ya pocket


----------



## nbfootball65 (Nov 18, 2014)

CAPTAIN CRUSH said:


> put a brick in ya pocket


LOL


----------

